# How many eggs is a reasonable amount to expect from de???



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,
I just wondered how many eggs when using a donor should we expect? I know there is no magic number, but if donor is 26 and its not egg share, is 7 eggs, 2 of which are immature  a reasonable amount to expect?
Many girls who are much older in the uk seem to produce a lot more than that.
I by no means would want any donor overstimulated, but I find myself in the situation, with only 3 fertilised eggs on day1,
Any advice welcome!!
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I know when I was looking into DE in Spain the 3 clinics (not sure which country you are having DE in) I looked at said that they hope that you get 6 eggs from a donor, they only use low dose of stims for them - so having 7 seemed ok it is unfortuante that 2 are immature what did the clinic say about it?
Best of luck with the cycle and ET
L x


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Shelly,

Dont get too worried about the no of eggs you get - quality is far more important than quality - and I speak from experience! Let me tell you about the 5 Donor cycles I have had:-

(1) Egg sharer - allocated 6 eggs - 2 immature - only 1 fertilised - pregnant - Lovely daughter to show for it.

(2) Alturistic donor so 2 recipients - Too few eggs to share - Eggs went to other recipient as she was higher up list than I was. None for me!

(3) Egg sharer - Lots of follicles but most empty - empty follicle syndrome - 3 eggs only which donor kept. None for me!

(4) Egg sharer - Overstimulated - cycle cancelled. None for either of us. 

(5) Alturistic donor so 2 recipients - 10 eggs allocated to me - 11 fertilised - Taken to blastocyst stage and 4 survived - 1 implanted - currently 6 months pregnant. 

So you see I have only had 2 donors from whom I got eggs and each time I had only one implanted and it worked. I wish you lots of success. 

Usually I think clinics work on about 12 eggs from an IVF patient so in a donor situation you usually only get half of them so 6 would be a good average I guess. 

See you
Alli
x


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi....

Just thought i would hsare my experience with you ladies...

My donor is 27 years old, she is a friend so was just donating eggs to me. It was egg collection yesterday and we got 11 eggs  

The clinic phoned this morning to say 10 had fertlised. which is fantastic news. I am having egg transfer tomorrow and they will tell us what grade they are in the morning....

Good luck to you all
Love Quaver x


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Blown u some lovely bubbles Quaver hun xxxxx   *


----------

